# ☀The Rotom that exploded☀



## Slythe Nightmoon (Jul 13, 2017)

You can read it here or go to my wiki and read it. 

http://slythe-the-blade.wikia.com/wiki/Pokemon_Writing?venotify=created

"Hey December! Think fast!" Lil' Venom said to his older sister, December, as he threw a ball of grass at her. "That does it! Come here, you little, uh, brick!" growled December. "Ah, says you! For everyone else, talking to you is like talking to a brick wall!" mumbled Lil' Venom. "I heard that!" said December, taking out grass from her hair. "Now, kids. We don't want to bring the whole town to the circus with us, do we?" said Blight Diro, Lil' Venom and December's father. "But Blight, you're a kid too!" Lil' Venom blurted. "Also, we're going to the circus?" continued Lil' Venom. "If you keep clowning around you will," joked Blight. "I need to do work on my new Protanium Polisher. Now, go to the ice cream car behind you! Here, this'll help." said Blight as he handed some Protobucks to both of them and winked. "Oh boy!" said Lil' Venom happily. "Wait, December-look! It's a Rotom! I thought they went extinct during the Pokemon/Protomon war! I'm gonna catch it!" exclaimed Lil' Venom as he caught it. "I think I'll name it Rota..." said Lil' Venom. "What's happening to the Protoball?" asked December, pointing at the ball as it shocked both of them with electric energy. "It's growing! December, what's going on?!" shrieked Lil' Venom. "It's not growing-we're shrinking!" shouted December, trying to get May Sludja's (December and Lil' Venom's Mother's) attention, but she walked inside the house. "Rota, help us!" screamed Lil' Venom, but then he realized Rota shocked them and made them shrink. "I'll save you..." whispered someone. "Oh, finally! Someone saw us! Oh, thank you! if you hadn't seen us we would've been the size of a Liftawing! Okay, please get Blight, my father!" thanked Lil' Venom. "Oh, I never said I would make you full size again..." whispered the figure. "Huh?" went December, widening her eyes. "But I will let you change, in a way..." whispered the figure again. "...drink this and bring out a Protomon or Pokemon..." "Not until you tell us who you are!" said Lil' Venom bravely. "...I am behind you..." whispered the figure. December and Lil' Venom turned around, seeing Ash Ketchum and Slythe!


----------

